# Wade fishing in Savannah



## willworkforfish (Aug 16, 2009)

I live in Statesboro and have been trying to find some spots to inshore fish around Sav.  Since my boat isnt with me at school I am forced to wade.  Anyone know some areas that are accessable and productive to fish? im looking to catch trout and hopefully some reds.  any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Jay


----------



## savreds (Aug 16, 2009)

There are not many places that you can wade fish around Sav. Most of the bottom around here is soft mud and you will sink up to your butt. You can wade in some areas of the marsh and catch reds when they are tailing, however you will need a boat to access them. You want to look for the the short spartina grass that grows in the harder areas of the marsh. There are some areas aong Hwy 80 going to Tybee that are wadable that you could access from the road but you'd have to catch the tides and I've never seen anyone wading out there. Might be worth a shot though.
I wish that we could wadefish like in some areas of Fla and Texas!


----------



## willworkforfish (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. I think. haha not such great news but thanks for the advice.  I grew up in florida and it is killing me not to have places to escape to for a couple hours.


----------

